# flushing seedlings



## djsmokey (Oct 19, 2006)

hey all i was just wondering is it ok 2 flush out 2 week old seedlings?i know it has to be done but im not sure if i should at such a young age


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

djsmokey said:
			
		

> hey all i was just wondering is it ok 2 flush out 2 week old seedlings?i know it has to be done but im not sure if i should at such a young age


*Why do you want to flush them? *


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont have a ph tester to test the soil so i think it might be high or the soil has too much nutes but i was thinking of flushing the soil to see if they would get better because they havent grown in a few days and have yellow leaves but if theres any chance they might get hurt not a hope


----------



## turfsire (Oct 25, 2006)

it would be wise to flush after four week then start nutes a few days later.
u must start ordering food like semsizymes and organic bloom b52 and big bud but that starts on the 12/12 cycle call me for more info G


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 25, 2006)

is it not past your bedtime turfsire


----------



## turfsire (Oct 25, 2006)

whats new local gawker..**** the night


----------



## Hick (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't recommend, nor do I ever "flush" my plants, "_unless"_ I see a problem. Flushing removes the nutrients and usefull/beneficial micro-organism from the soil, deprives the root system of oxygen and stresses the plant in general.
None of which I find beneficial to growth or health. It just seems many growers are far too anxious to flush their plants far too often.."IMHO". If they are growing with out any signs of over nute, a ph problem or a salt buildup...
"leave them alone"..absolutely no need to flush. Nothing beneficial can become of depriving your plant of the essential in the proper proportions.


----------



## djsmokey (Oct 26, 2006)

ok thanx hick helped a lot


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2006)

djsmokey said:
			
		

> i dont have a ph tester to test the soil so i think it might be high or the soil has too much nutes but i was thinking of flushing the soil to see if they would get better because they havent grown in a few days and have yellow leaves but if theres any chance they might get hurt not a hope


djsmokey the best way to heal those leafs is a old formula i have add half a glass of bleach to 2 litres of water it helps the root system to blow out


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

turfsire said:
			
		

> djsmokey the best way to heal those leafs is a old formula i have add half a glass of bleach to 2 litres of water it helps the root system to blow out


 
Huh??? I NEVER heard of this one. I couldn't even drink that much less how would a plant survive this brutal treatment. I would need to see some documented research regarding this one.


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

I 2nd that... u try drinking half a glass of bleach to 2 litres of water and see if you survive. (dont actually try that) and I'm going to guess humans have a better immune system then plants.


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2006)

I think "turfsire" could use some "Nair" in his shampoo bottle..maybe some "Icy Hot" in his jockstrap...
that has to be at least as humorous as bleach to a plant..


----------



## Mutt (Oct 27, 2006)

I think we just need to dispell this one bfore anyone tries this.

Bleach Facts:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> * Hazards*
> 
> *A problem with chlorine is that it reacts with organic material to form trihalomethanes like chloroform, which is a well known carcinogen. There is debate over whether any risk from the chloroform in treated drinking water is worth the benefits. However, the use of elemental chlorine in industrial processes such as paper bleaching, with its attendant production of organochlorine-persistent organic pollutants (including dioxins), does not have any benefits. As a consequence over 80 % of the woodpulp is nowadays bleached with chlorine dioxide, reducing the dioxin generation under detectable level.*
> 
> ...






*A PH OF 12.5  *



That is 2X what is optimum for herb!!!! Can We say torched?


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

haha.. and mixed with the wrong chemicals creates the deadly chlorine gas... no color odor or signs... just death.


----------

